# PLEASE HELP!!!! sick and disoriented dove.



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

My mother and I found a dove in our garden. We looked everywhere for a nest or other doves. The dove walked onto my mother's hand but can't seem to keep his head up. When he did try to fly, he flew straight up spinning and crashed into my neighbors yard. I got him to come to me again and let him be while we were outside. He tried to fly agagin only to crash into the cars. He can't hold his head up straight. He's standing but his head is listing to the right. I gave him bread and based on what I am reading, seeds. I also gave him about two inches of water. I don't know if he drank it or dumped it. I tried with the eyedropper but he won't open his beak. Lastly, I added a bit of honey as suggested but still nothing. Still conscious and feisty. What are my next steps? I'm in New York but I will not just take him anywhere in case they will only euthanize him additionally, it is after midnight so a vet or wildlife refuge is out for the night. I have him in a warm room with a blanket both in and surrounding the crate. I can't do anything about wildlife refuge until morning. PLEASE HELP ME! I have never dealt with a sick bird and I'm scared for him. If you are online and can give me advice, I'd be eternally grateful. I don't want to go to sleep.and leave him alone to be sicker or God forbid die. Please help me.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

*Sick dove-please help*

PLEASE HELP!!!! sick and disoriented dove.

My mother and I found a dove in our garden. We looked everywhere for a nest or other doves. The dove walked onto my mother's hand but can't seem to keep his head up. When he did try to fly, he flew straight up spinning and crashed into my neighbors yard. I got him to come to me again and let him be while we were outside. He tried to fly agagin only to crash into the cars. He can't hold his head up straight. He's standing but his head is listing to the right. I gave him bread and based on what I am reading, seeds. I also gave him about two inches of water. I don't know if he drank it or dumped it. I tried with the eyedropper but he won't open his beak. Lastly, I added a bit of honey as suggested but still nothing. Still conscious and feisty. What are my next steps? I'm in New York but I will not just take him anywhere in case they will only euthanize him additionally, it is after midnight so a vet or wildlife refuge is out for the night. I have him in a warm room with a blanket both in and surrounding the crate. I can't do anything about wildlife refuge until morning. PLEASE HELP ME! I have never dealt with a sick bird and I'm scared for him. If you are online and can give me advice, I'd be eternally grateful. I don't want to go to sleep.and leave him alone to be sicker or God forbid die. Please help me.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

*sick disoriented dove*

I wasn't sure if you were speaking to me or the other poster. Please, I beg you, any advice right now would be wonderful. I am so scared.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Animal Helper, thanks for rescuing the bird. There seems to be some sort of a neurological problem with the pigeon, could be from hitting his head somewhere, or could be an infection like pmv or paratyphoid. 

If he just hit his head somewhere, he might be in pain and be disoriented for a while, but will most likely improve in the coming days. You have done right in giving him a warm spot to rest, make sure he cannot get out and go crashing into places. He might not eat or drink immediately, as he is new to your home and possibly in pain too.

Offer him water in a bowl. Dip the tip of the beak (not the nostrils) into the water and he will drink if he wants. 
Observe his poops. Don't leave water with him since he could drown himself in it (yes it is just little water but he doesn't have control over his neck movements). 
Wait till morning to start feeding (he is not going to die don't worry).


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

To hand-feed, defrosted green peas are the best. Hold the pigeon swaddled inside a towel so only the head is sticking out. Using your fingers, gently open the beak and place a pea and let him swallow. Give about 10 peas to begin with. Later you can increase to 20-30 peas. Feed him every 4-6 hrs depending on how fast his crop empties.
If peas are not available, you can feed him seeds. Offer him water after every feeding by dipping the beak into the bowl...
Do not try to syringe water into his mouth, it could choke him.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh thank you so much for answering. I'm going to take the little cup out now. I tried the eyedropper but I couldn't get the beak open. So basically, I should leave him with warm towels in and out and try to feed him periodically? When he goes to drink again, what should I try to feed him? He fights me when I tried to give him water so I guess that's a good sign. He's not giving up! Anything else I should know? First rescued bird and no experience


----------



## prantor19 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing the little poor dove. 

I am taking care of a sick pigeon right now. She also can not eat or drink herself. I grind some corn and wheat seed. Then soak with some warm water and make shape like capsule and open her beak with one hand and push the food gently into her throat. I use syringe and tube to feed water(do not feed cold water).

Opening beak is little bit difficult if you don't have experience. Tell someone to hold him and try to open the beak gently. 

You can watch some YouTube video. I found them helpful when I first time hand feed a bird.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HulTENCRFvU

And take him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Here are the pics. His head is down. No injuries or cuts


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Is he drinking by himself? If so, great. Just give him the cup every 5 hours or so. 
Since he is very fiesty, he is going to be ok tonight. Pigeons could get easily stressed, so it is best to give him this night to wind down.
Tomorrow morning, you can attempt feeding him. Holding him swaddled in a towel will help to keep him still and save energy for both of you. You can feed him defrosted peas, or bird seed. Place the pea one at a time inside his beak and let him swallow (do not push it in). Feel his chest (the crop) for filling. When the crop feels full and mushy with the peas/seeds, stop feeding. After 4-6 hours, feel the crop again. It should be empty by that time, and you can feed him again.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Prantor,
Thank you for your advice and links. Unfortunately it's almost 2 a.m. here in NY so I have to wait until morning. There is a wonderful bird sanctuary out in the rockaways but no one is there til at least 12 p.m est. Can I get a syringe or tube from a pet store or do I need a specialty shop for birds?


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Kunju, he's not drinking on his own. I checked him for dehydration and there was no tenting. Ill be up by them so ill try the cup and eyedropper or syringe in the morning. Don't want to stress him by going near him anymore right now. Thank you! Now I can sleep..... you guys were so sweet to respond so quickly.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

You can give the water as I said, by dipping the tip of his beak into a little water. Pigeons drink by sucking the water through their beak. He will drink water when he is thirsty. I don't see the need to use the syringe and tube...you might not get it right since you are doing it for the first time and things could get worse. So I suggest you try the cup first. He will drink if he feels like it.
And pigeons don't drink a lot of water. Especially if you are feeding defrosted peas, he might not be thirsty at all since the peas contain water. As long as the poops are soft, the pigeon is not dehydrated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I moved your posts to their own thread so it will be seen.

Put the bird in a carrier in subdued light then...Please follow basic life support instructions on this link first:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm 

This may be a neurological disease or other. Check this link, scroll to bottom: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/conditionsaffectinghead.htm *


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

ThAnk you. I tried gently putting his beak in the water but I'm not sure if he drank anything. Poop is still white with green in it. He is having trouble standing but still flaps his wings when we try to pick him up to feed him. He has not yet opened his beak.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

animalhelper said:


> ThAnk you. I tried gently putting his beak in the water but I'm not sure if he drank anything. Poop is still white with green in it. He is having trouble standing but still flaps his wings when we try to pick him up to feed him. He has not yet opened his beak.


*The bird is not going to open its beak for you, you will have to force feed. Read the link above, you can feed it peas, the frozen kind, (defrosted, drained and warmed)*


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

We were finally able to get him to eat a few 4-5 warmed pieces of corn. He kept spitting out the peas. He also took a little bit of water. About .625 ml or so before he stressed. He seems to have all the symptoms of the virus so hopefully this will help. Thanks you all for your advice.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

4-5 pieces of corn will not be enough...you can give 10-20 pieces in one feeding, and give 3 feedings in a day. He should be pooping around 20 times in a day.
His poops sound fine to me..There is a chance that he is over the viral infection, but has suffered brain damage. Or could be head injury.
Is he keeping his head up more often today? As days pass, he will be less stressed, and feeding him will not be such a struggle.
Regarding the peas, if you are placing it towards the tip, he can easily spit it out. If you place it well inside, he might swallow it.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

This last feeding a few minutes ago was a little bit easier. He took some water from a syringe. He still won't do the cup. His head falls and he doesn't get any. he was able to take 10 without stressing and then he did. So I'm going to give him some time and give him more. He also took some water My concern is the shaking wing Because that's new. Otherwise his is still weak, unable to stand on his own but does respond to us with his eyes when we check on or feed him. I will retry the peas tomorrow with your suggestion. That's what I've been doing with the mushed up corn and he swallows that on his own. Thanks again!


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you also for your help. I was glad to see that you were using mushy corn. I tried the peas but he doesn't like them as much. Still having to force feed and hating every minute because I think he hates it  but at least he is getting nourishment. How is your pigeon feeling?


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

animalhelper said:


> This last feeding a few minutes ago was a little bit easier. He took some water from a syringe. He still won't do the cup. His head falls and he doesn't get any. he was able to take 10 without stressing and then he did. So I'm going to give him some time and give him more. He also took some water My concern is the shaking wing Because that's new. Otherwise his is still weak, unable to stand on his own but does respond to us with his eyes when we check on or feed him. I will retry the peas tomorrow with your suggestion. That's what I've been doing with the mushed up corn and he swallows that on his own. Thanks again!


Just gave him another ten kernels of corn and he took them.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought he has only problem with keeping his head straight. He cannot stand on his own? 
The wing shivering is on seeing you, telling you to stay away 
You need to hold his head while lowering the beak into the bowl of water. Only dip the tip of the beak, not the nostrils. I would prefer the eye dropper over the syringe. Water goes in too fast with the syringe, and chances of choking is higher. I always use the dropper, and I release the dropper deep inside the throat, so that water does not enter the air hole (air hole comes first, the opening for food comes behind it)..
Glad he is eating well. I suggest starting him on an antibiotic like baytril (enrofloxacin) to rule out possible paratyphoid.
He also needs a balanced diet, not just the corn. So you can buy him a variety of seeds and grains. Give him the seeds pinch by pinch, just like you are giving the corn.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

He is trying to stand but needs to learn on the sides of the box to stay up. He is taking food and water much easier and his eyes are open wider. I am giving him defrosted warmed corn and switched to the eyedropper and he takes the quite nicely. He is much more alert. I am attaching a picture so you can see how he is doing. Thank you!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put some seeds in for him where he can reach them without having to walk. If he's feeling better, he might start eating by himself. My dove had severe head twisting (cured by now) and started eating seeds by himself with difficulty, but at least then you don't have to feed the bird yourself. If he does, just make sure he eats enough.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

One wing appears to be held at an odd angle in the pic...is it always like that, or is it just in the pic?


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Just that pic. Right now, he's very weak. No balance at all. I have been able to give him dove seed but he gave me a difficult time. I have a heat lamp on him but I have a 75 watt bulb in it. That's what it came with. Think that's ok? Thanks! You are very kind. I'm afraid I may lose him.... but I know I did everything for him. Fingers crossed he perks up.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

As I said in private, you need to forcedly feed him, don't wait to eat from his own initiative.

Many people recommend on this forum defrozen peas but in the case of very weak birdas like this, I say is necessary to peel the peas one by one then crush them and make a paste which you introduce in the bottom of the crop with a syringe + perfusion tube (4 inches long). You must grease the tube, else won't pass through the neck and harm the mucosa. Give the content of a 10 ml syringe of such paste of peas. Then you give another 10 ml of grinded pigeon seeds with water. 

Give these two (peas and grinded seeds with water) each time the crop has emptied, 3-4 times a day.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

*thank you all so much*

First off, I would like to thank you all for your help and dedication to getting our friend Flappy recovered. He really fought hard to get well and feel better. As sick as he was, he had one last burst of energy where he tried one last time to fly. Sadly, it was his last energy spurt. Shortly after, He crossed over the rainbow bridge this morning . He passed very stoically and comfortably surrounded by his human helpers. 
It was almost like his little community knew because when we buried him a group of doves kept circling over the yard. Once he was buried, the group flew off toward the horizon. It may seem silly but I felt his spirit and fight because there was a smaller bird in the group who was having trouble keeping up. All of a sudden, as the group flew he raced to the front and led them to their next place. 
Again, I thank each of you who took the time out of your day to offer advice, suggestions, and support. It meant a lot that strangers could go out of their way to be so kind and helpful.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, that's really sad. I am so sorry...I am sure what you saw had some significance.. perhaps it was a message to you that he went because it was his time to go, and now that he has become a free spirit he is no longer sick or handicapped, he is a free happy soul. It was a message for you not to worry about him, that he is going to be alright.
You did the very best for him. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

You have been adviced to forcedly feed him. For a sick, exhausted bird, eating is a too much effort and not eating doesn't mean lack of appetite. Without eating, a sick bird will die faster, as it happened. 

In addition to the lack of food, other causes that contributed to his death were the lack of a real heating source and the stress caused by the heating lamp. Sick birds need dark, warm places, away of air drafts. Light is very stressful for them.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks kunju, I think it had some significance also. I was going to send you a private message but here is as good a place as any to express my gratitude to you for constantly checking in with me and guiding me through the time with him. I will truly remember your kindness. He is flying and playing with all of the doves now. That's all I wanted for him from the time we found him.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Andreis, I thank you for your help also. Your advice was helpful and I did take it. I forced him to eat and did everything you said in your posts. I had hoped for a more successful outcome also.


----------



## animalhelper (Aug 26, 2014)

Additionally, I did remove the lamp as soon as you recommended it and never removed the heating pad or the bottles containing the warm water. I added the light to help him stay warmer. It was far away from him and he was in the dark as I had the container covered. I tried my very best, with my novice skills, to help him. I hope you can see that and understand that I really gave it my all to save him.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for my remarks then.


----------

